# envious



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

damn right I am envious, envious of you guys & gals that have your kids with you.

It has been 2 weeks now since I have seen or spoken to my boys, the only means of contact I have with them is via Facebook, and it seems their mother limits when they can get onto Facebook 

You have your kids with you, cherish that, you have no idea how hard & painful it is not being able to see or speak with your kids.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Crank i really really feel for you ...can't even imagine .Gosh ..she is so cruel...and she doesn't realize she is doing the worst for "her" kids as well.
Hope you'll be able to see them often very soon.
(((hugs)))

"


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> Crank i really really feel for you ...can't even imagine .Gosh ..she is so cruel...and she doesn't realize she is doing the worst for "her" kids as well.
> Hope you'll be able to see them often very soon.
> (((hugs)))
> 
> "


She must really love me, coz you hurt those most that you love 

I don't think she cares, as long as I feel the pain.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel for you! I would go nuts if I ever couldn't see my kiddo when i wanted to! I hope you can get it worked out for your sake, the kids and ultimately for her (things like this are almost always regretted later when spiteful actions come back to haunt in HUGE ways)


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I've got a 6'4" 16 year old that eats like a horse, doesn't clean hs room, and yells at the tv when playing video games I'll loan ya!!!

okay, no I won't...my kids are older and pretty much make up/made up their own minds where they want to be...couldn't imagine what it would be like to bemissing youngs ones...

Hang tough Crank...those boys know you love them!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

woodstock said:


> I feel for you! I would go nuts if I ever couldn't see my kiddo when i wanted to! I hope you can get it worked out for your sake, the kids and ultimately for her (things like this are almost always regretted later when spiteful actions come back to haunt in HUGE ways)


yeah, I don't wish harm on anyone, but stuff like this pushes me to the limit 



DjF said:


> Hang tough Crank...those boys know you love them!


yeah, they know I love them, and miss them like crazy 
I went thru all this (not quite as bad) 22 or so years ago, I don't want to have to go thru it all again


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't you have a legal right to see your kids regularly? :scratchhead: I'd talk to your lawyer...

Yes, I love the fact that my kids are with me. They have been a source of great comfort and companionship and have been my driving force. I really enjoy them too!  I'm really glad that I've been there for them..because they are there for me. 

I'll miss my daughter like crazy when she goes away to college. She's a junior now. The years go by too fast.My daughter has nothing to do with my husband. Won't even go in his house. She and I spend a lot of time together though. My son goes over to his father's house on weekends and that's when my daughter and I really enjoy each other's company. Last weekend we went shopping and then pigged out on Mexican food. It's really great having her. 

My son is still attached to his dad but today he was trying to reach him on the phone and (as usual) my husband wasn't answering, didn't call back, etc. At least it isn't just me. 

My son was really frustrated and asked him why I can't get him to go rehab. I sadly said that I've tried everything and it's up to his father now. He says he's "starting to lose faith". It's a real shame because my son is really the only one left who wants to spend time with his father. Don't know how long that's going to last. Maybe once my husband is truly alone he'll finally realize what he's lost and seek the help he so desperately needs.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Don't you have a legal right to see your kids regularly? :scratchhead: I'd talk to your lawyer...


I have , the legal process is a slow moving wheel, there has to be a letter sent, a reply, mediation before it could go to court.


----------

